# Kinda New!



## Drum&Que (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey y’all! I’m still kinda new to this community but have been cooking for a little while now. I moved to NY Stare about a year ago and had a kid so I’ve been a little less active but that’s changing again. 
Im cooking on and Old Country Wrangler and wondering if anybody has experimented with leaving the I side alone and just extending the stack to be about 6” shorter than the cook chamber.


----------



## smokeymose (Apr 19, 2021)

Never thought about a short stack on an offset. I don't know.


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome to the forum mississippi 
Jim


----------



## Drum&Que (Apr 19, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Never thought about a short stack on an offset. I don't know.


Yup! I’m trying to remedy a shorter stack lol.


----------



## Drum&Que (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks Jim!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! 

Ryan


----------



## kruizer (Apr 19, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 20, 2021)

First of all, welcome to SMF!
I’m not sure what you are saying, but it sounds like you want to cut the stack off. I wouldn’t do that. However I would extend the stack on the inside down to the rack. You can get the supplies at HD.
Al


----------



## Drum&Que (Apr 20, 2021)

Hey Al! Thanks a lot! I’m definitely talkin about extending the stack. My stack is already at grate level but I’m talking about adding additional height to the outside of the stack for better draw.


----------



## ChrsGuit (Sep 24, 2021)

Adding to the stack helps a bit... but if you want an old country to run at smoking temp and not flame oyt or Rollercoaster, I have the solution for you. I spent 3 days of experimenting, and this is what I came up with... Runs no hotter than 320° and that's with a BIG fire. you can just add wood and run 259-275° all day, no flame-outs.
It's similar to what Franklin and Millscale pits have., minus the vertical baffle in the bottom


----------



## Drum&Que (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh wow! I knew not having a “baffle” had something to do with it. Thanks so much for the pictures and letting me in on the secret. Now I know exactly what to show my welding friend at work! 
Would you say that putting that plate back in horizontally helped a lot? Or would you recommend just getting rid of it and just adding the water pan tray up top?


----------



## pushok2018 (Sep 28, 2021)

Welcome to the forum from NorCal!


----------



## Drum&Que (Sep 28, 2021)

Thanks!


----------

